
Comparing The Collapse Of The Roman Empire To The US: We Are Far Worse Off - jamesbritt
http://www.zerohedge.com/article/jim-rickards-compares-collapse-roman-empire-us-concludes-we-are-far-worse
======
pg
Maybe everyone else already knew Zero Hedge was a waste of time, but I'd never
examined it closely enough to be sure. Now I know. This "expert" they're
interviewing understands Roman history at about the level of a B student in a
freshman class on the subject.

~~~
wglb
In my opinion, zero hedge is sensationalist and is worthy of blocking. People
I know in the business disregard it entirely. I find myself flagging
submissions of ZH.

~~~
hga
Well, their editorial filtering is sub par for sure, but a few good items from
them have been submitted to HN. Although not any recently....

